# Ground hog hunt/competition



## skipper (Mar 27, 2008)

Any one interested in a ground hog hunt/competition In the month of Jone (looking like the third week so far) Cash and gun prizes Southcentral pa the top man/woman will get 30%of the pot and all entries get a chance at a .204 rifle


----------

